# R.E.S. SHEDDING SKIN!!



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

hey my red ear slider is still a baby . . . i'd say his shell is 1.5 inches top to bottom . . . how do u measure turtles n e ways? i know piranha's is tip of mouth to tip of tail ..

n e who . . . MY RES IS SHEDDING IT'S SKIN, NOT SHELL, BUT SHEDDING IT'S SKIN!!

no pix sorry . ..

it looks like . . . it's just thin clearish tissue that hangs of his neck . . . it doesnt seem to be shedding n e where else . . . hmmm

got my u.v. light and heat lamp so . . . everythin should b cool, doin water changes every 2nd day ish

i'm going to get a submersable filter for that tank today i think . ..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

My son has A redear slider and the shedding is normal kinda like snakes. Just make sure you rub cream on his shell. And scrub him to.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya this is normally as your red gets bigger you will notice that the shedding isnt so frequent ... well thats what i found with mine anyways

dark FrOsT


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Totally normal....and when the scutes shed off it is like a fingernail clipping the shape of the cute it came off of.....

*DO NOT RUB ANY TYPE OF CREAM ON THE TURTLE*

Keep its water *clean* and its temperatures good, nutrition complete and it will do what nature intends...grow!

Excellent points made that while younger this will happen much more frequently than as it ages....


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

As CK says do NOT be scrubbing at your turtle or adding
ANY sort of cream to your turtle.This would not happen
in the wild and should not be encouraged.

The only reason to gently brush the turtle with a soft
toothbrush is usually for an algae problem or to
help medicate shell rot.

Your RES sounds fine and as long as the temps and diet
are correct and the skin shedding isn't excessive then
don't worry.

For measuring a turtle its from the bottom tip of
the shell to the top.Yours is still a baby at that size
and growing so shedding is perfectly normal.

Wait till your baby gets to the size of one of my girls and she's
still got a lot of growing to do :laugh:


----------

